# He suddenly left



## Dazzling (May 11, 2011)

My husband and I were married for seven years and together eight years. He left me a few days ago. We have two kids together and I have a daughter from a previous relationship. We had three kids in the home. I felt devastated when he left. I cried and my hands shoke. I was crying and he texted only that he was going to be gone by the time i got back. it was awful.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm really sorry for your pain. It must be very hard for you.

Why did he say he left? I said it that way because what they say isn't always the real reason. 

Did you see it coming?

Hope the kids are ok. Hang in there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

I too am sorry its an awful thing to happen to you. Have you heard more from him, and how are you coping these past few days with the children. Have you any support from friends or family?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Dazzling, I knwo you are in alot of pain right now. BUT DO NOT PURSUE HIM AT ALL. This is of utmost importance.
No calling/crying/begging.

Read this and adhere to it:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/25126-you-just-got-dumped.html


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Listen to the Jelly


----------

